# Visa Questions



## JeanKT (Aug 4, 2021)

Greetings from the USA!
First, I'm new here, so forgive me as I navigate this daunting task of figuring out visas and logistics.

My husband and I, along with our 7 year old daughter, are hoping to relocate long term to Italy. We've been looking into the Elective Residence Visa, which I know requires a reliable annual income. We're still young (kind of lol) so we don't yet have pensions etc. What we do have is a company (registered in the US as an S corp). This company provides us with a significant passive income (well over the required income for a family of 3). Does anybody have experience with using this form of income to qualify for a visa?

Also, does anybody know anything about hiring an agency or professional to help us navigate the visa process? Is it possible to find a legitimate agency that's not a scam? Would this make the process smoother?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Those agencies might be useful if you have more money than time. I think if you look at the past threads virtually everybody did it on their own. But collecting paperwork and making sure it's right can take some effort.


----------



## SPQRKate (11 mo ago)

JeanKT said:


> Greetings from the USA!
> First, I'm new here, so forgive me as I navigate this daunting task of figuring out visas and logistics.
> 
> My husband and I, along with our 7 year old daughter, are hoping to relocate long term to Italy. We've been looking into the Elective Residence Visa, which I know requires a reliable annual income. We're still young (kind of lol) so we don't yet have pensions etc. What we do have is a company (registered in the US as an S corp). This company provides us with a significant passive income (well over the required income for a family of 3). Does anybody have experience with using this form of income to qualify for a visa?
> ...


Hi Jean, did you ever find out the info you were looking for? I'm in the same situation with a US S-Corp and wondering if the passive income from that qualifies for an elective residency visa. Thanks!


----------

